# Aoc AG 322QC4 unscharf ? Oder falsch ein gestellt ?



## VanHauten (28. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mich für einen AG 322qc4 entschieden. 

Ersteindruck war bombastisch, natürlich erst einmal ein paar Games angeworfen und auch hier war alles Super. 
Bis ich dann angefangen habe den Browser zu benutzen. Nun wirken die Schriften hier sehr unscharf und teilweise blass. 
Auch in den Systemeinstellungen fällt das stark auf.

Monitor läuft an einer RTX 2070 Super und ist per DP Kabel angeschlossen. 
Auflösung ist 2560x1440 mit 144 Hz auch der Monitortreiber ist installiert. 
Clear Type hatte ich auch versucht, brachte aber keine verbesserung. Skalierung ist bei 100 %. 
OS ist Win 10.

Ist das nun etwas mit dem man bei einem Gaming Monitor leben muss oder liegt hier ein defekt vor ? 

G-Sync ist ebenso aktiviert. 

Oder gibt es Einstellungen die dabei Abhilfe schaffen ?  

Und wenn ich in Win HDR aktiviere sieht das schrecklich aus. Siehe Bild. 

Bilder dazu habe ich auch angehängt.

Danke schon einmal für euer Feedback.


----------



## JoM79 (28. September 2019)

Wird die Mischung aus VA und WQHD bei 32" sein.


----------



## VanHauten (28. September 2019)

Und kann man das irgendwie verbessern ?


----------



## JoM79 (28. September 2019)

Nein.


----------



## VanHauten (28. September 2019)

Na dann bin ich etwas beruhigt. Dachte schon der Monitor sei defekt. 

Hatte ihn für 269 € mit Garantie und OVP bekommen. Habe noch einen 28 Zoll 4K Monitor zum arbeiten hier. 
Spiele sahen darauf einfach schrecklich aus.


----------



## DerLee (30. September 2019)

Hi,
vermute auch das die Auflösung dazu gering ist.

2-3 Punkte zum Überprüfen/testen hätte ich aber ....

Wie wird die Schrift in Windows 10 wieder scharf?
1.Klicken Sie mit der rechten Maustaste auf den nicht benutzten Desktopbereich und wählen Sie „Anzeigeeinstellungen“ aus.
2.Stellen Sie sicher, dass der Regler unter dem Reiter Bildschirm bei „Größe von Text, Apps und anderen Elementen“ ganz links bei 100% ist.
3.Gehen Sie nun auf „Erweiterte Anzeigeeinstellungen“ und wählen Sie „Erweiterte Größenänderung für Text und andere Elemente“ > „benutzerdefinierte Skalierungsstufe festlegen“.
4.Versichern Sie sich nun, dass die Skalierungsstufe auf 100% steht.

Die Schrift ist nur bei bestimmten Programmen unscharf?

Klicken Sie mit einem Rechtsklick auf die Programmverknüpfung auf Ihrem Desktop und gehen Sie in die „Einstellungen“. Unter dem Reiter „Kompatibilität“ aktivieren Sie „Skalierung bei hohen DPI-Wert deaktivieren“. Bestätigen Sie mit „OK“ und schließen Sie das Fenster.


----------



## VanHauten (2. Oktober 2019)

Habe ich alles bereits probiert. 
Danke !

Nach einigen Kontrast etc. einstellungen ist es etwas besser.  
Da der Monitor aber eher für das Gaming angeschafft worden ist, ist es schon in Ordnung. Heute werde ich mir im Saturn das Modell mal ansehen. Um auszuschließen das es an meinem Display liegt.

Tauschen will ich eigentlich ungern, da keinerlei Bleeding oder Pixelfehler vorhanden sind. 
Zudem bekomme ich den für den Preis nie wieder


----------

